# PREGNANCY - BACK ACHE



## lollyalt (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi
Tested + on 14th October, for the last few weeks have been suffering from a really bad back ache in my lower back - Any suggestions? 
Due to have scan on 4th Nov so wil bring it up then but was wondering if anyone else is experiencing it.
Lolly


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Congrats on +ve!
Bakc ache and niggles in the early stages of pregnancy are very common and nothing to worry about. It is just the body adjusting to the pregnancy hormone flooding your body and getting ready for what is to come.

Ruth


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Lolly,

I tested positive on the 17th oct, and have exactly the same pain in my back as you describe. I have suffered with my back for a while now, but this is just mild pain at the bottom of my back, so i agree with ruth that our bodies are just preparing for all the changes about to happen!

Try to rest when it feels bad, but also try to move around as much as you can.

Congrats on your bfp,

Leanne xx


----------



## lollyalt (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks girls, not saying that I am a worrier or anything, but had started to imagine things growing in all the wrong places!


----------

